
Ancient, scary and alien-looking specimen forms a rarity in the insect world - baalcat
http://oregonstate.edu/ua/ncs/archives/2017/jan/ancient-scary-and-alien-looking-specimen-forms-rarity-insect-world-%E2%80%93-new-order
======
jmcdiesel
“With its long neck, big eyes and strange oblong head, I thought it resembled
E.T. I even made a Halloween mask that resembled the head of this insect. But
when I wore the mask when trick-or-treaters came by, it scared the little kids
so much I took it off.”

The bug itself bothers me in some deep way I cant quite identify.

